# For the Kitty Lovers among us



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Got this off of face book and I'm still laughing.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are darling!! Love the black and white in the box, toatlly wrapped around his own head...... and the radiator..


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

L.O.L. they are just so cute!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are darling!! Love the black and white in the box, toatlly wrapped around his own head...... and the radiator..


Jynx! you need to get some sleep, you haven't been feeling well. Look who's talking, right? LOL


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Got this off of face book and I'm still laughing.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


Fabulous! cant decide which is the best one. The ginger in 25 looks just like my Jasper.


----------



## bpitard (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome! I just posted it BACK to Facebook  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wonderful, I've emailed them to a friend too lol. Leonora


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that ever funny!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

our cats could be twins


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

So sweeet and adorable---thanks for sharing!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Too funny! LMAO!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable! I found one of my "oldest" who was 10 weeks when I took the photo. She'll be 5 this year!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I loved that! We cats so I know the odd positions they can get into.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love that! I've forwarded it to all my cat-loving friends.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Love them all, but the fur pile is precious!


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I loved the post, thank you. I also posted it back to FB. :lol:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Nothing beats a cat for strange positions!


----------



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so funny! Glad I looked at it!


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Love, love love the "Bag of Limbs" box and couch editions.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

made me smile!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Loved them all. Just had to share with my facebook friends. Reminded me of my cat Sylvester from my childhood. Yes, he was named for the cartoon cat and with good reason. He looked like him when he was born and, more importantly, turned out pretty much like him in personality.


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver, what happens when a cat swallows a ball of yarn....she gets mittens.lol


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

My husband and I both got a chuckle out these. We have 8, yes, eight...cats; and we love every single one of them. They all have their own unique sleeping habits, and I've seen many of these done by mine! The kitten pictures are especially adorable, and really warmed my heart this chilly afternoon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Got this off of face book and I'm still laughing.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


LOve it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Tears are streaming down my cheeks! And boy did I need a good laugh. Thanks. I'll definitely share this.


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

I loved the cat pictures. Am getting ready to send them to a friend who is a cat person. She recently moved into a 5th wheel and could only keep one of her cats. But she found neighbors who would take the other one. The neighbors started enticing the cat and feeding her, so that by the time my friend moved, Bella was happy with her new home. Barbara B


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

These are really great, thanks for sharing!

CeliaJ


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved them! Shared with all my cat loving friends! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing. I love cats.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a great posting devoted to cats here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html



Jan L said:


> Wonderful. Thanks for sharing. I love cats.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bpitard (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh wow! I thought that was Mischief (aka Missy) at first - then I wondered what happened to the white spot on her nose  Too funny!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Really enjoy that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

bpitard - That's a great photo. Love it.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. They are just too cute.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Too cute, love the one with the dog. Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's Deja in her, "I just had my surgery and I'm so embarrassed I think I'll sleep with my head in a cup until the hair grows back out."


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Got this off of face book and I'm still laughing.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


Really enjoyed this link this morning! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing  It put a smile on my face. One of my cats has slept in some of these potitions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BobandDejasMom - That is the best picture. Thanks.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I laughted so hard my face is hurting. These are adorable.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Cats are the best! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG that's to funny Hippiechick, must pass this on to my daughter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

samazon said:


> OMG that's to funny Hippiechick, must pass this on to my daughter :lol: :lol:


 Check the cats page if you havent already: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html 30 pages of fun with cats!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that made my day. I love my cats, they warm my heart when things are tough.


----------



## granny pauline (Sep 13, 2011)

What cuties , I couldnt stop smiling at them granny pauline


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a good one!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

To funny :lol:


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks.
Emailed to my family and friends once I stopped laughing


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you! I guess my cats aren't weird after all!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Omg my cat does the same thing lying on his back...lol..to funny. Thank you for sharing this. I have to send this out to my cat lover friends.


----------

